# Odd behavior



## MakeyourIPATH (Jan 4, 2015)

Need to know if this is something major! Looks as if he's gagging, then he will roll his tongue, then thRash his head violently into the ground sending debris all over. I took him out of the habitat. Then he went limp in my hand, I FREAKED OUT! Thinking he was dead. Took about 5 to 7mins zoning in and out while having his epsiode, before he manged to regain conciseness. Then he went back to his normal behavior. He did this twice today, the second time is when he started shaking his head violently and went limp. He was also only doing this, when inside of the habitat.


----------



## marydd (Jan 4, 2015)

That is super strange. I would get him to a vet asap. I cannot even begin to think what it could be. Vet visit for sure. Did you put anything new in his enclosure?


----------



## marydd (Jan 4, 2015)

Also can you put him in a different heated container until you can see a vet since you said it only happens when he is in it?


----------



## MakeyourIPATH (Jan 5, 2015)

Well crisis has been averted. Turns out is was a hair that was wrapped around his glottis. It was obstructing it,preventing oxygen flow. I was scared! He passed out on me twice. I thought he was a goner,as soon as he stuck his tongue out after 10minutes of not moving. The sad part was, that his tongue did not retract all the way, so it made it seem as if he was dead.
He then again regained consciousness. Acting as if nothing had happened. But he's all better now!
Here are some pics of the hair wrapped around the glottis, as you can tell it was really digging in there.

Thanks for taking the time to reply 
Marydd, took your advice and just rushed him to the vet. Pretty pricey but goes to show how much we love our tegus!!


----------



## MakeyourIPATH (Jan 5, 2015)

marydd said:


> Also can you put him in a different heated container until you can see a vet since you said it only happens when he is in it?



Crisis averted!! Read the previous post.


----------



## marydd (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank goodness! So happy your gu is ok!


----------



## N8bub (Jan 5, 2015)

The last thing a mouse ever sees!


----------



## MakeyourIPATH (Jan 5, 2015)

marydd said:


> Thank goodness! So happy your gu is ok!



Thanks! So if your gu is having these symptoms. It might just be a "foreign hair". Well that's what the vet labeled it as.


----------



## marydd (Jan 5, 2015)

It was a mouse hair?! That is crazy. Must be a freak accident kinda thing!


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Jan 7, 2015)

That is insane! What a valuable post. Thanks. Hey, was it a human hair that got around it? I'm trying to imagine a rodent hair being long enough to ever get stuck on something.


----------



## MakeyourIPATH (Jan 10, 2015)

marydd said:


> It was a mouse hair?! That is crazy. Must be a freak accident kinda thing!


No ,it was a human hair, not to sure if it was mine. It got in his food bowl. I know this cuz when he was slurping on his fruit mixture, he gagged looking as if he was going to puke. That had never happened before not even with my previous reptiles.


----------



## MakeyourIPATH (Jan 10, 2015)

Rebecca Stout said:


> That is insane! What a valuable post. Thanks. Hey, was it a human hair that got around it? I'm trying to imagine a rodent hair being long enough to ever get stuck on something.



Read previous post 
Also is stout is your last name, if not is the reason behind the name because stout's are delicious!


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh how ucky. This was an amazing post. It could really help someone some day. Not to mention i'm so happy your baby is okay. I was so scared... thinking this was going to "not good". Yeah, Stout is my last name. You like Stout beer? I tried the original long ago, wow. LOL. STRONG stuff. I couldn't get past a couple gulps. I've always been disappointed in myself because to me that's supposed to be the beer of all beers.


----------

